# RecipeDB - Screwy's Red Ale



## Screwtop

Screwy's Red Ale  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               8 Votes        Brewer's Notes Water adjustments will brighten the hop bitterness, for my water using Gypsum at 8G in the mash and 18g in the kettle provides a good bitterness perception while keeping sweetness to the fore in the balance. Mash 75 min @ 67.0 C, Mash Out 10 Min @ 77 Big favorite with family/friends/other brewers   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.14 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.14 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.1 kg JWM Roasted Malt    0.05 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 15mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)    4 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 40mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 24.3 IBU   Efficiency 84%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bindi

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Screwy's Red Ale


 

Had a taste of this at Screwy's place when I was picking up my grain from the BB Sunday. very nice ,with just enough roasted barley and crystal, interesting use of Amarillo at 40min which I could not taste, not as red as the recipe DB drawing, it is well balanced.
I will have to brew this recipe with Wyeast 1084 Irish, looks the goods for this yeast. IMO


----------



## warrenlw63

Yah! Timely Screwy... Rook and I are planning on making Red Ales on Monday's public hol.  

Your recipe looks delish. Thames Valley will be the yeast du choice for ours. B)

Warren -


----------



## bindi

Thames Valley, good choice Warren, as would be 1335,WLP 007  ........... So many good yeasts.


----------



## MCT

OK, so I'm new to AG, what is BB ale malt? And is there any good substitute for it? I will be buying my grain from ESB.


----------



## bradmcm

Barrett Burston Ale Malt I assume, substitute any ale malt you like (except probably Maris Otter).


----------



## MCT

bradmcm said:


> Barrett Burston Ale Malt I assume, substitute any ale malt you like (except probably Maris Otter).



Cheers, any Joe White suggestions?


----------



## Screwtop

Just made one with MO, it's good too. Am doing another on Sat for a family do and have 4L of 1084 starter going berserk (ask me about this Bindi) for this one, will cut back the Amarillo a tad to compensate for the estery yeast this time.


----------



## Stuster

MCT said:


> Cheers, any Joe White suggestions?



Definitely JW Traditional Ale. Or Maris Otter if that money is burning a hole in your pocket.  Actually, I'd have thought MO would be good in that. 

Do you notice the Amarillo, Screwtop?


----------



## Screwtop

Stuster said:


> Definitely JW Traditional Ale. Or Maris Otter if that money is burning a hole in your pocket.  Actually, I'd have thought MO would be good in that.
> 
> Do you notice the Amarillo, Screwtop?



Stu, originally decided on it as my Irish Yeast didn't fire. Used 05 so needed a little fruitiness from somewhere, a little twist beersom shared with me a while back. I don't pick the Amarillo, the next batch will use 1084 and less Amarillo to test the diff. I really love this beer, very sessionable.

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

Tweaked the recipe in the DB further to reflect the last batch #5, this one if THE best so far and a little lighter in colour, the red now shows through in the highlights. This stuff is yummy.


----------



## winkle

This sure beat the crap outta my Irish Red at the QABC. Didn't help that I put in an infected bottle :angry: (sorry judges) Must get together for a proper match up one day.


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> This sure beat the crap outta my Irish Red at the QABC. Didn't help that I put in an infected bottle :angry: (sorry judges) Must get together for a proper match up one day.




Sounds like a plan Perry :beer:


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> This sure beat the crap outta my Irish Red at the QABC. Didn't help that I put in an infected bottle :angry: (sorry judges) Must get together for a proper match up one day.



I will have to buy you a Beer for the bail out.... :lol: 
Thanks Perry!!!  

Sqyre...


----------



## Crunched

Just wanted to thank you for the recipe Screwy - I used this as my first AG recipe and it's turned out tops. The best tasting brew I have made so far (of course being my first AG, this was a certainty). Anyway, I brewed using Wyeast Irish Ale yeast (no starter). Red tinge, slight roasty smell - it had a lighter body than I was expecting, but this is actually really nice. I can't taste the amarillo.

Definately sessionable - I've already had about 6 tonight and loving it more and more.


----------



## Jakechan

The recipe link is not working. I was hoping to have a look.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## MarkBastard

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=528


----------



## Jakechan

Mark^Bastard said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=528


Thanks Mark, I guess I was being lazy!

Mind you, the link still needs fixin'.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Doc

Jakechan said:


> Thanks Mark, I guess I was being lazy!
> 
> Mind you, the link still needs fixin'.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jake




Done. 

Doc


----------



## Jakechan

Doc said:


> Done.
> 
> Doc


Just what the Doctor ordered!


----------



## Screwtop

Crunched said:


> Just wanted to thank you for the recipe Screwy - I used this as my first AG recipe and it's turned out tops. The best tasting brew I have made so far (of course being my first AG, this was a certainty). Anyway, I brewed using Wyeast Irish Ale yeast (no starter). Red tinge, slight roasty smell - it had a lighter body than I was expecting, but this is actually really nice. I can't taste the amarillo.
> 
> Definately sessionable - I've already had about 6 tonight and loving it more and more.




Thanks Crunched, glad you're happy with your first AG, I call it Rory (Celtic for Red King) and it's always on tap here, the tiny Amarillo addition was originally used to provide some fruitiness as my Irish Yeast had not fired and I had to use 05 instead, result was so good I left it in the next time I made it again with Irish Yeast, works almost as well with 04 . Definitely not an Irish Red according to style, just a great sessionable darker beer. Watching the 4th episode of Oz and James Drink To Britain yesterday I noticed a similar beer brewed by a female Irish craft brewer, she calls her beer Red Diesel.


Screwy


----------



## Jye

Looks good Screwy, so Ive decided to strip out all the late addition hops and changed the yeast to the wyeast Old Ale Blend 9097... should end up identical :lol: 

Im going to use it as a feeder beer for an old ale, I was originally going to brew a Brown ale but couldnt decided on the final recipe.


----------



## Sully

Hi Guys,

Just crunching the numbers for this in Beersmith as per the recipe. 0.11kg of JWM Roast Barley puts it way over the suggested EBC, almost making it equivalent to Stout. Is it supposed to be 0.011kg or am I missing something?

BTW substituting JWM for Bairds, if that makes any difference and they are listed the same SRM (1350 EBC)

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Screwtop

This is not a freaking Irish Red it doesn't fit into a box, but it's gotten a lot of votes 

Here's the Beersmith File: View attachment Screwys_Red_Ale.bsm


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## mje1980

Screwtop said:


> This is not a freaking Irish Red it doesn't fit into a box, but it's gotten a lot of votes
> 
> Here's the Beersmith File: View attachment 25335
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy





How do you find carared as a malt?? I just got 2kg's for use in some bitters. First one is "blood nut bitter" with 5% cara red, 1% of choc, and pils ( i have no ale, d'oh!! ). What do you think screwy??. It will be 1.038, with 30 IBU's?? 

P.S i dont care for style "guidelines" haha


----------



## Sully

Thanks Screwy :icon_cheers: 
Why I was asking is I am learning to drive Beersmith and the Estimated Colour was black as stout - now I see where the problem was comparing the two.
Cheers
Sully


----------



## jeddog

I did a brew of this on Sunday 
The Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale yeast was used
I made a starter larger enough to make two batches.... What a yeast, I've got it fermenting at 18C and she started bubbling in about an hour after pitching, with such vigour. This wort is down from 1.047 OG to 1.010 in two days.....Stoked

I was thinking of serving it with a nitro mix, which I have.

Is this how you serve a Irish Ale

bye the way....Love AG brewing, love Starsan, love my two stage immersion chiller, love drinking beer :super:


----------



## Screwtop

jeddog said:


> Is this how you serve a Irish Ale



It's not a f*cuking Irish Ale. Serve it how you like it. This beer is a big favourite here, surprisingly this dark beer is a fav with female beer drinkers also. Seriously I cannot brew enough of it to supply family and friends. Play with the recipe and change whatever you like to brew the beer you like to drink, it's a drinker not a comp style winner.

Screwy


----------



## SJW

Looks the goods Screwy, how do u think it would go with Golden Promise?


Steve


----------



## Screwtop

mje1980 said:


> How do you find carared as a malt??
> 
> P.S i dont care for style "guidelines" haha




Carared is a simply a Specialty/Crystal malt, I use it to arrive at the required colour only while keeping within the specialty malt requirements of an Irish Red (have never really noticed any RED colour contribution). Where this thing falls off the style guideline rails is the addition of Amarillo. This was originally added because the Irish yeast didn't fire and I only had S-05 so I used a tiny Amarillo addition on the advice of a professional brewer to emmulate the fruityness of an Irish/English yeast.

Use whatever specialty malt you like, this thing can stand lots of metamorphysis malt wise.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## jeddog

Yep..... this beers a winner

Good work Screwy


Don't think the 40Lt I've made will last the weekend :beer:


----------



## raven19

Here is my tweaked version of Screwy's red. Smooth easy drinker.


----------



## raven19

And the recipe (which I brewed with Butters).

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 29.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.57 kg Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.52 % 
0.18 kg Carared (50.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.18 kg Crystal (140.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.09 kg Roast Barley (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.50 % 
60.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
13.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1084 Irish Ale (Wyeast #1084) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Bribie G

A brilliant hop for an Irish Red (and stout) that most people seem to be unaware of is Admiral - the Target without the twang - single addition. 

Also Caraaroma is a spec malt that just yearns to be let free and spread its glorious crimson wings .... 

fly free, oh Caraaroma (300g plus 150g Carared) ... fly freee...........


----------



## mh971

raven19 said:


> And the recipe (which I brewed with Butters).
> ...
> ....0.50 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc
> ...



Raven I just googled Diammonium Phosphate, did you use this intending it as a yeast nutrient or a ph adjustment, looks like it does both?

I have the original recipe in my next order list but note screwtop mentioned water adjustments in the db.


----------



## raven19

Mick71 said:


> Raven I just googled Diammonium Phosphate, did you use this intending it as a yeast nutrient or a ph adjustment, looks like it does both?
> 
> I have the original recipe in my next order list but note screwtop mentioned water adjustments in the db.



Yeast Nutrient only for me mate. Yet to play with pH - mainly as my pH meter is cheap and shit. Need a more accurate one. But when I get my new pH meter, I will only be checking the Mash pH.


----------



## Bribie G

If you are going to use yeast nutrient then unless you have a specific need to add extra nitrogen and phosporus, DAP is not really what you need - the major deficiency in wort is zinc and other minerals which are best provided by the brown yeast nutrient - it's a bit like using just superphosphate on the lawn when what you really need is chook poo. 
Since diving into the new Chris White yeast book I use the brown goo in all my brews now, even the all malt ones.


----------



## raven19

Trying not to drag this too far :icon_offtopic: , duly noted there Bribie! I tend to use either DAP or Yeast Nutrient, as I have a little of each, whichever one I grab first tends to get added (if I remember too during the boil).


----------



## TidalPete

On the subject of yeast nutrients --- I have some Cerevit wine nutrient given to me by another brewer & a quick Google has not helped me find out if the Cerevit contains similar minerals to the yeast nutrient in Bribie's link above. Does anyone know what minerals are in Cerevit? 
To keep this post on topic Raven --- I have yet to brew Screwy's Red Ale but it's high on my to-do list.  

TP


----------



## argon

Screwy, looks like a great brew. 

I just finished up a West Coast Red Ale and i'm looking for a replacement as it went down really well. By the looks of your recipe... which is NOT an Irish Red  this one looks like a less aggressive replacement for it. Looking for something reddish to light brown to fill the gap and this looks like it may fit the bill.

You've said earlier that the Amarillo was just there to add a touch of fruitiness, perhaps to cover for the lack of esters that US05 doesn't give?. If you had to pigeon hole would you consider this an American Amber with a slight tweak? The Styrian - Amarillo combo is an interesting one... the Styrian vanilla earthiness plus the stonefruit Amarillo has got my mouth watering.

Cheers for any advice mate.


----------



## Bribie G

Not criticising Screwy's recipe, Argon, but specifically in your case I'm CBPFing a few bottles of several brews today for the State so I'll pour off an extra for you to try tomorrow (see my photo in previous post)


----------



## argon

Bribie G said:


> Not criticising Screwy's recipe, Argon, but specifically in your case I'm CBPFing a few bottles of several brews today for the State so I'll pour off an extra for you to try tomorrow (see my photo in previous post)


Cheers Bribie... look forward to it


----------



## Screwtop

argon said:


> Screwy, looks like a great brew.
> 
> I just finished up a West Coast Red Ale and i'm looking for a replacement as it went down really well. By the looks of your recipe... which is NOT an Irish Red  this one looks like a less aggressive replacement for it. Looking for something reddish to light brown to fill the gap and this looks like it may fit the bill.
> 
> You've said earlier that the Amarillo was just there to add a touch of fruitiness, perhaps to cover for the lack of esters that US05 doesn't give?. If you had to pigeon hole would you consider this an American Amber with a slight tweak? The Styrian - Amarillo combo is an interesting one... the Styrian vanilla earthiness plus the stonefruit Amarillo has got my mouth watering.
> 
> Cheers for any advice mate.




Can't pigeon hole this beer. It began life as a red ale, since then it has always been on tap here in one form or another. Always tweaking with variations on the malt, yeast and subbing a little crystal malt, also varying the amount of Amarillo. Depending upon the amount of Amarillo (sometimes as little as 5g in a double batch) and varying the roast and choc malt (even subbing for caraaroma now and again) it kinda shifts around from Irish Red - American Red Ale and even a Yorkshire Brown using 1469. In the base form it has a beautiful deep ruby hue. It's just a great base recipe, play around subbing a little spec malt and vary the Amarillo. I personally love the Styrian/Amarillo combo it really adds that something special to this beer.

Just a great beer, don't try and make it fit a Style, judges will ping you, I know!


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## argon

Thanks mate... looks like i'll use the grist as a base for some reds and after doing the original tweak to preference. really want to give that Styrian/Amarillo combo a work out.

My water seems to be really good for these styles so i'd like to have something regular to have about, that's easy to achieve.


----------



## jkmeldrum

Just wanted to say that I did this brew for the second time recently.....absolutely love it. I think the first time I substituted the roasted malt for roasted barley....didn't think it would make a lot of difference, and it didn't really, but got the recipe bang on this time, also did it with a fresh smack pack of 1069 and it is awesome... hit OG and FG on the knocker.....this beer rocks....I think it's the best beer I've ever brewed....will definitely be on tap permanently at this humble abode.

Thanks Screwy, top drop mate!

PS Calling it Screwy's brown ale around here mate....got sick of explaining the red thing!

Cheers

Molly


----------



## Screwtop

Now that I know how to do this............here's another!

View attachment Screwys_Red_Ale.zip


Screwy


----------

